# Fatcheese.ie Cashback Payment?



## themetunegal (11 Feb 2013)

Hello

I have been using Fatcheese.ie, a website that gives cashback for online shopping, since November 2012 but have yet to receive any cashback. Whenever I make a purchase the transaction is logged but all cashback is listed as pending. 

Just wondering if anyone is in the same boat or has any further insights? 

Thanks 

TTG


----------



## POC (24 Feb 2013)

the cash back does come through eventually. Also I took approx €20 out at Christmas time -I think it took a short while to come through to my bank account too - but I'm happy -it really is free money!


----------



## pudds (24 Feb 2013)

I've got €135 cashback, most usually come through fairly quick, but if it goes over 2 weeks and not showing as 'pending' then I open a claim.

These can take a while so a lot of patience is required.



> *Please note:* Claims can take some time to resolve due  to the manual process they entail. Retailers have to manually look  through each transaction in order to verify the claim and when there are  sometimes hundreds of transactions to look through there can be a long  delay in getting it resolved. As long as the transaction is genuine and  you have followed the terms & conditions set we will ensure you get  your cashback. Many thanks for your patience and apologies for any  delay.


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Feb 2013)

They've always been achingly slow to respond. I'd a cashback claim "rejected" last November, raised a query in late December and have just raised another, since the first one is still unanswered. Just keep after them politely.


----------



## bungaro (12 Mar 2013)

waiting nearly a year for my aa claims still to go through but others fly through. hotel bookings seem to be the best for large amounts of money back (ie using expedia to book). as for getting money back it usually takes only a few days to transfer the money into my account.


----------

